# The Sunday Oldie Thread (Pre-1980).



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

As always, timepieces from before 1980.

Let's see your gold watches, and if you don't have one, then whatever oldie tickles your fancy. 

*Omega Seamaster Chronograph, cal.1040 automatic 22 jewels. 1973.*










Later,

William


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

One of my golden oldies.. 

Omega Seamaster 1970

Cal: 752

Automatic

24 Jewels.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one now 15 jewels cal 461 any know when she was made all the best woody77


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Im sorry William the best i can do is gold hands.










Mark. No longer on this strap!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

1950 Ball railroad watch. 21 Jewels. 6 Adjustments.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

bsa said:


> Im sorry William the best i can do is gold hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That "6 eater" dial is quite nice, a surprising level of detail. 

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Now a bold look toward the future. :wink2:

*Omega Speedmaster Quartz, cal.1620 0 jewels. 1979.*










Later,

William


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Think this is the only all gold I have Lucerne Deluxe Alarm EB pin pallett










Kev


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm wearing this golden oldie until lunchtime, when I will give it to my father in law










That's going to be tough


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

1920s silver trench watch.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

daily wearer-well this week


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Another Golden Oldie. 

Rodania 21 Jewels, late 50's early 60's,

80 Micron gold fill.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today:

Orfina "Golden Flame"










Thanks

Mark


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Not wearing this (I never have) buts it's old, 1977, and gold.

Dolmy watch Co.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Now fully awake sitting in the sun with a brew, changed to *Westclox 17 Jewel auto*










Kev


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> I'm wearing this golden oldie until lunchtime, when I will give it to my father in law
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet!!...............

Ok I will play 

1970's Luch Super Slim 23 jewel 2209 Caliber & 20microns gold plate


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

scottswatches said:


> 1970's Luch Super Slim 23 jewel 2209 Caliber & 20microns gold plate


Very nice :thumbsup:

Kev


----------



## Sparks (Feb 3, 2010)

Baume & Co from 1908. Serviced last year and keeps good time.










Sparks


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

bsa said:


> Im sorry William the best i can do is gold hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Gold version says "Hello Cousin" :lol:

Mayak Russian in Gold case!










The Sequined Avenger :tease:

ldman:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

1914 (I think)


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

Love this little beauty on the wrong strap needs a more basic leather strap in brown/tan. But then a bit plain jane, on the maroon strap it makes a statement.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Gold plated Grewaco from 1950


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Dave O said:


> Not wearing this (I never have) buts it's old, 1977, and gold.
> 
> Dolmy watch Co.


I'm not normally one for gold but that's a beauty Dave!

Cheers Roger


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

As is usual for a Sunday oldies thread, there are some great watches on display. Im wearing this one today....

*1960s Jenny "1939" SS cased Tavernier, ETA 2872, 21 jewels, automatic, 20 atm*


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

WOW!



KevG said:


> 1970's Luch Super Slim 23 jewel 2209 Caliber & 20microns gold plate
> 
> Very nice :thumbsup:
> 
> Kev


Cheers guys


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Changed to a recent Seiko 5, 6119 dated Oct 1971 it is mint! even the original bracelet.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I,ll play with this 9ct gold Juvenia.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Up and back on the job now. 

*Omega Speedmaster Professional Mk.II, cal.861 17 jewels. 1972.*










Later,

William


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Now changed to this after receiving the Rally strap for it:

Memostar










Mark


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Changed to this 1971 Timex dynamic style.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

No watches at the booty,but i did pick up two watch boxes,a nice leather three display watch box,and a nice brown wooden one,must have cost quite a bit,

but were only 50p each today.....getting expensive this boot sale lark. :yes:









Another for the Golden Oldie thread. 

Sekonda de luxe Automatic 29 Jewels USSR


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stinch said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > Not wearing this (I never have) buts it's old, 1977, and gold.
> ...


I must concur, that certainly is an eye catcher. 

Later,

William


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Gold you say? dad's 1973 gold plated Seamaster on gold cushion


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

sam. said:


> Another Golden Oldie.
> 
> Rodania 21 Jewels, late 50's early 60's,
> 
> 80 Micron gold fill.


They really built that one to last, very thick application. :yes:

Later,

William


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

After lunch change to *Wittenaur 1950's 11 k movement 17J*

*
*

*
*









Kev


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I haven't joined you guys for a while so from modern Amphibia 1967 to the real thing...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Lots of nice examples today everyone. :yes:

Moving on to my everyday watch.

*Omega Seamaster 300, cal.552 24 jewels. 1966-1967.*










Later,

William


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > Another Golden Oldie.
> ...


I know,even the case back is covered...they may as well have gone the whole way and made it solid. :huh: :lol:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

one happy father in law later, and i've switched to this to cheer me up


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> one happy father in law later, and i've switched to this to cheer me up


Was he chuffed Scott,does he know how special is is.

Nice cheer up choice BTW


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Birth year watch now.

*Omega, cal.620 17 jewel Superflat movement. 1964.*










Later,

William


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Last change of a very lazy day *Kama Tschistopolsky Watch Factory 15 jewel 3rd quarter 1957*

*
*

*
*









*
*

*
*Kev

*
*


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

this now for the rest of the day (that's 3 on the trot for this one) before back in the box for another couple of weeks.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Now, this ugly old piece of crap. 

*Omega GenÃ¨ve Chronostop, cal.920 17 jewels. 1969.*










Later,

William


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Stinch said:
> 
> 
> > Dave O said:
> ...


Thanks chaps,

I bought it NOS a couple of years ago from the Swiss eBay. I wanted the movement out of it but it ended up surplus to requirement. I've never actaully worn it. I might move it on soon but I remember when I first got it a fellow member asked for first refusal. Buggered if I can remember who though


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Last one for me. 

*Omega Seamaster 600, cal.601 17 jewels. 1966.*










Later,

William


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

sam. said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > one happy father in law later, and i've switched to this to cheer me up
> ...


Nope, not a clue until I educated him. I had to explain it was like a classic car, the odd bit of patina adds to the character. He asked which car? Sounds like the start of a thread....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A quick visit before I go back to trying to sort out the chaos left by the fecking useless removal men, the full & horrific details to follow when BT eventually gets round to connecting me to the tinternet :taz:

I`m currently logged on at the local library, which is only open a few hours a day & obviously not on Sunday 

Anyway thanks William for starting the tread & by some spooky chance* yesterday I was wearing this golden oldie...

*Omega Seamaster cal.1315 circa late 1970s.*










* maybe I felt a golden disturbance in the force or possibly after having started the thread so often I`ve developed a psychic connection to it :blink: :rofl:

Oh well, I`m off back to the grindstone :sadwalk:

Catch you later guys & take care :rltb:


----------

